# Zeitenfolge



## jacquesvd

Ich weiß, dass die Zeitenfolge im Deutschen in Nebensätzen nicht immer obligatorisch ist: z.B.  er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl rechts stimmen wird (würde).

Meine Frage: darf man dort auch "würde" schreiben oder ist die Nicht-Beachtung der Zeitenfolge die Regel? Immer wenn ich deutsch höre im Fernsehen stelle ich fest, dass in ähnlichen Sätzen die Zeitenfolge nicht beachtet wird, wie sie im Französischen und Italienischen obligatorisch ist und auch in meiner Muttersprache beachtet wird.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Dies ist ein Beispiel für indirekte Rede, bei der Konjunktiv I benutzt wird:

Direkte Rede: "Ich werde bei der nächsten Wahl für die Rechte stimmen."

Indirekte Rede: "Er sagte, er werde bei der nächsten Wahl für die Rechte stimmen."


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ich denke man könnte hier "würde" benutzen um einen irrealis auszudrücken. "Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl rechts stimmen würde, wenn bis dahin die Hölle zufriert und Schweine fliegen lernen".


----------



## Frank78

Welche Partei/Gruppierung meinst du mit "Rechts"?? Da könnte es in der Übersetzung Schwierigkeiten geben.

Ich wäre auch mit dem Begriff "die Rechte" vorsichtig, denn die Deutschen wissen offenbar nicht (mehr) was "Rechts" ist -> konservativ.

Die meisten würden wohl bei dem Begriff an eine Partei a la NPD, DVU denken, obwohl deren Wirtschaftspolitik eher linkextrem ist.


----------



## ablativ

jacquesvd said:


> Ich weiß, dass die Zeitenfolge im Deutschen in Nebensätzen nicht immer obligatorisch ist: z.B.  er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl rechts stimmen wird (würde).
> 
> Meine Frage: darf man dort auch "würde" schreiben oder ist die Nicht-Beachtung der Zeitenfolge die Regel? Immer wenn ich deutsch höre im Fernsehen stelle ich fest, dass in ähnlichen Sätzen die Zeitenfolge nicht beachtet wird, wie sie im Französischen und Italienischen obligatorisch ist und auch in meiner Muttersprache beachtet wird.



Wenn kein Irrealis (wie von Kuestenwache dargestellt) vorliegt, muss es heißen: _Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl rechts stimmt/stimme/stimmen wird/stimmen werde._


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank78 said:


> Welche Partei/Gruppierung meinst du mit "Rechts"?? Da könnte es in der Übersetzung Schwierigkeiten geben.
> 
> Ich wäre auch mit dem Begriff "die Rechte" vorsichtig, denn die Deutschen wissen offenbar nicht (mehr) was "Rechts" ist -> konservativ.
> 
> Die meisten würden wohl bei dem Begriff an eine Partei a la NPD, DVU denken, obwohl deren Wirtschaftspolitik eher linkextrem ist.


 
Ich habe eigentlich nicht an die deutsche Politik gedacht sondern einfach das Beispiel aus meiner vorigen Frage über 'états d'âme' übernommen und dort verwies es nach dem Satz eines französischen Politikers der ankündigte bei der nächsten Wahl UMP (eine rechte Partei) stimmen zu wollen.


----------



## Frank78

jacquesvd said:


> Ich habe eigentlich nicht an die deutsche Politik gedacht sondern einfach das Beispiel aus meiner vorigen Frage über 'états d'âme' übernommen und dort verwies es nach dem Satz eines französischen Politikers der ankündigte bei der nächsten Wahl UMP (eine rechte Partei) stimmen zu wollen.



Genau sowas dachte ich mir. Die UMP oder auch die deutsche CDU werden bei uns nicht als "rechts" bezeichnet (obwohl es natürlich richtig wäre),  außer von den ganz Linken


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Frank78 said:


> Ich wäre auch mit dem Begriff "die Rechte" vorsichtig, denn die Deutschen wissen offenbar nicht (mehr) was "Rechts" ist -> konservativ.



Ich denke, es ist kein ausschließliches Problem der Deutschen, dass sich politische Ziele nicht mehr eindeutig links und rechts zuordnen lassen.

Wen du rechts mit konservativ übersetzt, dann dürfte die PDS eindeutig zur Rechten gehören.


----------



## jacquesvd

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich denke, es ist kein ausschließliches Problem der Deutschen, dass sich politische Ziele nicht mehr eindeutig links und rechts zuordnen lassen.
> 
> Wen du rechts mit konservativ übersetzt, dann dürfte die PDS eindeutig zur Rechten gehören.


 
In Belgien werden Parteien wie die CDU oder UMP mit Zentrum-Rechts angedeutet; Parteien wie die SPD mit Zentrum-Links; Rechts wäre die Open VLD (etwa die FDP in Deutschland), Extrem-Rechts z.B. die nationalistische Partei 'Vlaams Belang'. Extrem-Links gibt es bei uns eigentlich nicht ohne einige absolut kleinste Splitterparteien die weniger als 1% der Stimmen holen. Ob 'Die Linke' in Deutschland als links oder extrem-links eingeordnet werden muss, weiß ich nicht; die NPD würde hier als extrem-rechts eingestuft werden.
Extrem-Rechts nimmt in sozial-ökonomischen Angelegenheiten entweder extrem-rechte Standpunkte ein aber auch normal zentrum-rechte Ideen, dann aber kombiniert mit extrem konservativen Standpunkten in ethischen Fragen und dazu noch einen Schuss Nationalismus.


----------



## Frank78

Seit Franz Josef Strauß hat sich wohl kein konservative(r) Politiker/Partei mehr als "rechts" bezeichnet.

In einer Bierlaune hat er mal gesagt "Rechts von mir ist die Wand."


----------



## jacquesvd

ablativ said:


> Wenn kein Irrealis (wie von Kuestenwache dargestellt) vorliegt, muss es heißen: _Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl rechts stimmt/stimme/stimmen wird/stimmen werde._


 
So viel ist klar aber weil ich jetzt nicht so direkt ein Beispiel zur Hand habe, konstruiere ich mal einen Satz wo mir dünkt, dass ich in ähnlichen Fällen im Deutschen schon manchmal ein Präsenz gehört habe wo ich auf Grund meiner Muttersprache und auch anderen Sprachen eine Vergangenheitsform erwartet hatte:

C’est alors que je devais me présenter chez le lieutenant qui, pour mon bonheur, me dit que je pouvais rentrer chez moi.
 
Dann musste ich mich beim Leutnant melden, der mir zum Glück sagte, dass ich nach Hause gehen kann. 

Ich würde da immer auf Grund der concordance des temps 'nach Hause gehen konnte' erwarten anstatt 'nach Hause gehen kann' und obgleich ich natürlich selbstverständlich akzeptiere, dass da im Deutschen die Zeitenfolge nicht beachtet wird, möchte ich wissen ob deren Beachtung ein Fehler darstellt, mit anderen Worten: ist die Nicht-Beachtung der Zeitenfolge in diesen Fällen zwingend oder nur gebräuchlich.

Für ein besseres Verständnis des französischen Satzes, sage ich noch, dass dieses 'qui me dit' ein Passé Simple ist, dass in der Schriftsprache immer noch springlebendig ist obwohl es in der gesprochenen Sprache fast immer durch ein 'Passé Composé' ersetzt wird, 'qui m'a dit' also anstatt 'qui me dit' Das änderts aber nichts an meine Fragestellung über die mögliche Verwendung von 'konnte' in diesem deutschen Satz.


----------



## ablativ

jacquesvd said:


> Dann musste ich mich beim Leutnant melden, der mir zum Glück sagte, dass ich nach Hause gehen kann.



1) Dann musste ich mich ..., ..., dass ich nach Hause gehen *konnte*.

2) Dann musste ich mich ..., ..., dass ich nach Hause gehen *kann*.

Ad 1) Wenn es sich hier um eine Erzählung handelt, die in sich abgeschlossen ist, der Soldat also seinen "Heimaturlaub" längst angetreten hat bzw. schon wieder zurück in der Kaserne ist, würde man diese Variante wählen. - Wenn zwischen dem Melden beim Leutnant und der folgenden Aussprache ein längerer zeitlicher Abstand liegt (also keine Gleichzeitigkeit), würde ich den ersten Satzteil sogar ins Plusquamperfekt setzen: _Dann hatte ich mich beim Leutnant melden müssen, der mir (später) ... sagte, dass ich nach Hause gehen konnte._

Ad 2) Erzählt der Soldat seinem Kamerad, dass er gerade beim Leutnant war, der dem Urlaub zugestimmt hat, dann käme Variante 2 in Betracht. Auch hier könnte, wenn die Voraussetzungen entsprechend sind (siehe 1), der erste Teil im Plusquampf. stehen. _...der mir zum Glück *sagte*_, ... ist m.E. nicht so ganz idiomatisch, denn zumindest in meiner Region würde man hier das Perfekt nehmen. Exkurs: Ich habe kürzlich in Nijmegen eine Frau, die im Kaufhaus ihren Mann aus den Augen verloren hatte, fragen hören "zocht je me?" Für Deutschsprachige klingt das ungewöhnlich; ich hätte immer gesagt "heb je me gezocht?"
Ich hätte also für Variante 2 den Satz so formuliert:
_Dann hatte ich mich beim Leutnant melden müssen_ (wenn Vorzeitigkeit gegeben ist). _der mir zum Glück gesagt hat, dass ich nach Hause gehen kann._


----------



## ablativ

Um einem evt. Missverständnis vorzubeugen, möchte ich noch eine Anmerkung machen: Dass man unter 2) vorzugsweise das Perfekt verwendet, hat nichts mit der Zeitenfolge hinsichtlich "kann" zu tun. Auch nach dem (absolut möglichen, aber weniger gebräuchlichen) Imperfekt wäre "kann" in Ordnung. Also nicht wie im Niederländischen: "Hij *zei* dat hij gelukkig *was*" versus "hij *heeft* gezegd dat hij gelukkig *is*".


----------



## Hutschi

> Dann musste ich mich beim Leutnant melden, der mir zum Glück sagte, dass ich nach Hause gehen kann.


Man kann hier auch sagen:

Dann musste ich mich beim Leutnant melden, der mir zum Glück sagte, dass ich nach Hause gehen könnte. 

oder

Dann musste ich mich beim Leutnant melden, der mir zum Glück sagte, dass ich nach Hause gehen könne. 

Es ist indirekte Rede. Diese wird mit dem Konjunktiv ausgedrückt (allerdings wird mehr und mehr auch der Indikativ verwendet.)

Zum Gebrauch des Konjunktivs und zu subtilen Unterschieden zwischen Konjunktiv I und II gibt es eine Diskussion hier: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1507772&highlight=k%F6nnte


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Man kann hier auch sagen:
> 
> Dann musste ich mich beim Leutnant melden, der mir zum Glück sagte, dass ich nach Hause gehen könnte.



... nach _könnte_ (wenn auch häufig so gesagt) müsste aber eigentlich noch etwas folgen, z.B. "dass ich nach Hause gehen könnte, wenn ich mir nicht meine Beine gebrochen hätte".

Ansonsten kommt hier nur der Konj. I in Frage ("könne").

Zudem kann hier, da die indirekte Rede mit "dass" eingeleitet wurde, der Konjunktiv durch den Indikativ ersetzt werden (bzw. umgekehrt: man braucht den Indikativ nicht durch den Konjunktiv zu ersetzen).


----------



## jacquesvd

ablativ said:


> ... nach _könnte_ (wenn auch häufig so gesagt) müsste aber eigentlich noch etwas folgen, z.B. "dass ich nach Hause gehen könnte, wenn ich mir nicht meine Beine gebrochen hätte".
> 
> Ansonsten kommt hier nur der Konj. I in Frage ("könne").
> 
> Zudem kann hier, da die indirekte Rede mit "dass" eingeleitet wurde, der Konjunktiv durch den Indikativ ersetzt werden (bzw. umgekehrt: man braucht den Indikativ nicht durch den Konjunktiv zu ersetzen).


 
Gerade sah ich im deutschen Fernsehen einen Dokumentarfilm über den Anfang des zweiten Weltkrieges mit vielen Zeugnissen von Leuten die damals dabei waren und wurde überhauft mit Beispielen des höher geschilderten Gebrauchs des Indikativs. Ein kurzer Griff:

"Da wusste man, dass eine neue Ära angefangen _hat"_
"Da sahen wir die ersten Schüsse auf die Post und uns war sofort klar, dass die Polen sich _verteidigen_"     
".... ich habe nicht geguckt ob ich verletzt _bin_."
"Die Kommandeure haben uns gesagt, dass wir uns keine Sorge machen 
_müssen_, da uns England und Frankreich zu Hilfe _kommen._"
"Wir haben uns gefragt, was mit uns _geschieht"_

Ablativ hat einleuchtend erklärt, dass die Verwendung des Indikativ Präsenz hier grammatikalisch korrekt ist (auch im letzten Beispiel wo 'dass' fehlt?) aber doch bleibt noch meine Frage ob z.B. "da wusste man, das eine neue Ära angefangen _hatte_" eine erlaubte Nebenform ist oder ob es als Fehler einzustufen ist. Mir deucht, dass einer der Historiker einige Sätze sagte wo er die französische concordance des temps respektierte.
Ich nehme an, dass die Kommentarstimme des ZDF so wie die ehemaligen Wehrmachtsoffiziere und die Historiker die hier am Worte waren und aus dessen Mündern diese Beispiele stammen Hochdeutsch (sei es mitunter auch mit regionalemen Akzent) sprechen und zweifle nicht daran weil es eigentlich alles Belege für Ablativs Erläuterungen sind, wundere mich nur ob die Respektierung der 'concordance des temps' so wie einer der Historiker  sie praktizierte als Nebenform erlaubt ist.


----------



## ablativ

c3





jacquesvd said:


> aber doch bleibt noch meine Frage ob z.B. "da wusste man, das_s_ eine neue Ära angefangen _hatte_" eine erlaubte Nebenform ist oder ob es als Fehler einzustufen ist. Mir deucht, dass einer der Historiker einige Sätze sagte wo er die französische concordance des temps respektierte.



Fehlerhaft ist der oben genannte Satz sicher nicht, nur sagt er - strenggenommen - etwas anderes aus als "da wusste man, dass eine neue Ära angefangen *hat*". *Allerdings hat das nichts mit der "consecutio temporum" zu tun*, denn die gibt es im Deutschen nicht in der Art, wie es sie in manchen anderen Sprachen gibt. (Ich weiß, dass man hier im Forum gelegentlich anderer Ansicht ist)

*Ad "hat"*: Hier stehen Haupt- und Nebensatz auf der (gedachten) Zeitachse dem Ausgangspunkt (zeitlich) vorgelagert, und zwar auf gleicher Höhe (Zeitebene). Das heißt, zu dem Zeitpunkt, als diese neue Ära einsetzte, wusste auch schon jeder über sie Bescheid.

Also: Hauptsatz *und* Nebensatz ---Ausgangszustand    <--- Zeitachse

*Ad "hatte"*: Hier steht der Nebensatz auf dieser Zeitachse noch vor dem Hauptsatz, der seinerseits aber auch vor dem Ausgangszustand steht. 

Also:  Nebensatz ---Hauptsatz ---Ausgangszustand     <--- Zeitachse

Mit anderen Worten: Als man "es" schließlich und endlich wusste, war diese neue Ära bereits seit einiger Zeit in Gang. Und so war es ja faktisch auch, deshalb drückt sich hier der Historiker sprachlich genauer aus als die Zeitzeugen.


----------



## ablativ

jacquesvd said:


> "Wir haben uns gefragt, was mit uns _geschieht"_



Hier handelt es sich um eine "indirekte Frage". Man kann nach eigenem Ermessen und Belieben den Indikativ oder den Konjunktiv verwenden.


----------



## Derselbe

Kuestenwache said:


> Ich denke man könnte hier "würde" benutzen um einen irrealis auszudrücken. "Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl rechts stimmen würde, wenn bis dahin die Hölle zufriert und Schweine fliegen lernen".



Ich würde "würde" hier nicht als Irrealis verstehen, sondern ganz einfach als Vergangenheit. Also genauso wie "wird". 

a. "Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl X wählen wird."
b. "Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl X wählen würde."

Bei b. hätte ich lediglich den Eindruck, dass sie Wahl mittlerweile vorbei ist. Aber nicht, dass da noch eine Bedingung dranhängt. 

Vgl.:

Ich wußte, dass er X wählen wird.
Ich wußte, dass er X wählen würde.


----------



## Derselbe

jacquesvd said:


> "Da wusste man, dass eine neue Ära angefangen _hat"_
> "da wusste man, das eine neue Ära angefangen _hatte_"



Wenn du mich fragst, bedeutet beides dasselbe. Auch den Unterschied, den ablativ beschreibt, sehe ich nicht. Ich verstehe beides als Aspekt und nicht als Zeit.

Wollte man das ausdrücken, was ablativ zuerst beschreibt ("Das heißt, zu dem Zeitpunkt, als diese neue Ära einsetzte, wusste auch schon jeder über sie Bescheid."), müsste man mE sagen:

"Da wusste man, dass eine neue Ära anfängt/anfing."


----------



## ablativ

Derselbe said:


> Wenn du mich fragst, bedeutet beides dasselbe. Auch den Unterschied, den ablativ beschreibt, sehe ich nicht. Ich verstehe beides als Aspekt und nicht als Zeit.
> 
> Wollte man das ausdrücken, was ablativ zuerst beschreibt ("Das heißt, zu dem Zeitpunkt, als diese neue Ära einsetzte, wusste auch schon jeder über sie Bescheid."), müsste man mE sagen:
> 
> "Da wusste man, dass eine neue Ära anfängt/anfing."



Zunächst einmal wurden vom Fragesteller die Zeiten "... angefangen hat" versus "angefangen hatte" vorgegeben. Dass Du jetzt das Präsens "anfängt" in die Diskussion bringst, ist grammatisch keineswegs falsch, nur bedeutet dies eine weitere geschichtliche (Fehl-)Darstellung der damaligen Zustände. Denn wenn eine Ära gerade anfängt, kann "man" (die breite Öffentlichkeit) davon noch nichts wissen, da bis auf ein paar Initiatoren und Insider noch niemand mit den Auswirkungen vertraut ist.

Alternativ schreibst du "anfing", also ein Zeit im Imperfekt. Imperfekt und Perfekt sind ja im Deutschen fast immer austauschbar, deswegen kommt hier meine Erklärung zu "angefangen hat" zum Zuge.

Die richtige Formulierung steht im Plusquamperfekt, also in der Vorvergangenheit. Erst wurde die Ära gegründet, und (fast) niemand wusste davon   ---> Präsens

dann war die Ära etabliert, aber noch den wenigsten bekannt (so etwas braucht seine Zeit),    ---> Perfekt

als letzter Schritt wurde diese in der Vorvergangenheit ins Leben gerufene Ära auch der Öffentlichkeit bekannt, und "man" wusste Bescheid.


----------



## ablativ

Derselbe said:


> Ich würde "würde" hier nicht als Irrealis verstehen, sondern ganz einfach als Vergangenheit. Also genauso wie "wird".
> 
> a. "Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl X wählen wird."
> b. "Er sagte, dass er bei der nächsten Wahl X wählen würde."
> 
> Bei b. hätte ich lediglich den Eindruck, dass sie Wahl mittlerweile vorbei ist. Aber nicht, dass da noch eine Bedingung dranhängt.
> 
> Vgl.:
> 
> Ich wußte, dass er X wählen wird.
> Ich wußte, dass er X wählen würde.



Hier will ich mich nicht mit Dir streiten, denn im täglichen Leben in einer umgangssprachlich geführten Unterhaltung würde ich mich vielleicht auch so ausdrücken, wie Du es hier vorschlägst, und jeder würde auch verstehen, was ich meine. Es ging aber hier um die (noch) herrschenden Regeln in der präskriptiven deutschen Grammatik, und demzufolge schließe ich mich Kuestenwaches Darstellung des Irrealis an. 

Korrekt wäre bei b: Er sagte /ich wussste, dass er ... wählen *werde*.


----------



## Derselbe

ablativ said:


> Alternativ schreibst du "anfing", also ein Zeit im Imperfekt. Imperfekt und Perfekt sind ja im Deutschen fast immer austauschbar, deswegen kommt hier meine Erklärung zu "angefangen hat" zum Zuge.



Genau das sieht mein Sprachempfinden hier anders. Es ist schon richtig, dass wir nicht oft einen klaren Unterschied zwischen Präteritum und Perfekt machen, aber nicht oft heißt ja nicht nie.

"Sie wusste, dass eine neue Ära angefangen hat." verstehe ich als vorzeitig. Die Ära hat vor dem Zeitpunkt angefangen, in dem sich der Hauptsatz abspielt. Genauso verstehe ich "angefangen hatte". Den Grund dafür sehe ich darin, dass wir(mein Sprachempfinden) hier tatsächlich einmal ausnahmsweise zwischen Aspekt und Zeit differenziert. Hier ist ein Aspekt gemeint. Das "wissen" bezieht sich nicht auf die Handlung des Anfangens, sondern gleichsam auf das Ergebnis/den Aspekt.

Im Gegensatz dazu verstehe ich
"Sie wusste, dass eine neu Ära anfängt" als gleichzeitig. Die neue Ära fing genau in dem Zeitpunkt an, in dem sich der Hauptsatz abspielt. Hier ist kein Aspekt, sondern tatsächlich eine Zeit gemeint. Es geht um die Handlung des Anfangens. Genauso verstehe ich auch "anfing". 

Mein Verständnis ist, dass wir in solchen Fällen nicht zwischen Präsens und Präteritum im Nebensatz differenzieren. Ein timeshift ist nicht fakultativ, kann aber durchaus gemacht werden. An der Bedeutung ändert sich daran nichts. Jedoch sehe ich einen großen Unterschied zwischen Aspektformen (Perfekt, Plusquamperfekt) und Zeitformen(Präsens, Präteritum), den wir ja normalerweise nicht machen. Die Frage ist also nicht Gegenwart oder Vergangenheit im Nebensatz, sondern Präsens/Präteritum oder Perfekt/Plusquamperfekt im Nebensatz.

Das ist zumindest mein Sprachemfpinden (süddeutsche Prägung).


----------



## Derselbe

ablativ said:


> Es ging aber hier um die (noch) herrschenden Regeln in der präskriptiven deutschen Grammatik, und demzufolge schließe ich mich Kuestenwaches Darstellung des Irrealis an.
> 
> Korrekt wäre bei b: Er sagte /ich wussste, dass er ... wählen *werde*.



Verständnisfrage: Steht nach den präskriptiven Regeln der deutschen Grammatik nach "wissen" indirekte Rede, also Konjunktiv?

"Sie wusste, dass er X wählen werde." klingt für mich falsch. Genauso wie,
"Sie wusste, dass er Schreiner sei."

M.E. steht hier Indikativ:
"Ich wusste, dass er X wählen wird."
Und wie immer würde ich sagen, muss man zwar nicht, aber darf man die Zeitenfolge ruhig machen und kann deshalb wahlweise sagen:
"Ich wusste, dass er X wählen würde."

Ich kann hier leider nur von meinem persönlichen Sprachempfinden schreiben, da ich eigentlich kein Sprachwissenschaftler bin und in diesem Bereich keine Regelkenntnis besitze. Es würde mich jedoch wundern, wenn "wissen"+Kunjunktiv in der präskriptiven Grammatik als richtig betrachtet würde.


----------



## ablativ

Derselbe said:


> Verständnisfrage: Steht nach den präskriptiven Regeln der deutschen Grammatik nach "wissen" indirekte Rede, also Konjunktiv?
> 
> "Sie wusste, dass er X wählen werde." klingt für mich falsch. Genauso wie,
> "Sie wusste, dass er Schreiner sei."
> 
> M.E. steht hier Indikativ:
> "Ich wusste, dass er X wählen wird."
> Und wie immer würde ich sagen, muss man zwar nicht, aber darf man die Zeitenfolge ruhig machen und kann deshalb wahlweise sagen:
> "Ich wusste, dass er X wählen würde."
> 
> Ich kann hier leider nur von meinem persönlichen Sprachempfinden schreiben, da ich eigentlich kein Sprachwissenschaftler bin und in diesem Bereich keine Regelkenntnis besitze. Es würde mich jedoch wundern, wenn "wissen"+Kunjunktiv in der präskriptiven Grammatik als richtig betrachtet würde.



Sorry - sorry - mea culpa!     - Ich hatte mich gedanklich so sehr auf die Konjunktivformen und deren Zeiten ausgerichtet, dass mir das Bezugswort "wissen" entgangen war. Natürlich steht nach "wissen" kein Konjunktiv.  Was ich geschrieben habe, bezieht sich ausschließlich auf den ersten Teil ("er sagte ..."). Danke für Deine Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, er wusste, dass er X wählen werde.
Ich denke, er wusste, dass er X wählen wird.

Sind hier wegen "denke" beide Formen korrekt?

Warum blockiert "wissen" grammatisch die Konjunktiv-Form?
"Wissen" ist niemals absolut, wenn es die Zukunft betrifft, nicht einmal, wenn es die Vergangenheit betrifft.

Gilt das dann auch für "ich denke", "ich vermute" und ähnliche Verben?


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, er wusste, dass er X wählen werde.
> Ich denke, er wusste, dass er X wählen wird.
> 
> Sind hier wegen "denke" beide Formen korrekt?
> 
> Warum blockiert "wissen" grammatisch die Konjunktiv-Form?
> "Wissen" ist niemals absolut, wenn es die Zukunft betrifft, nicht einmal, wenn es die Vergangenheit betrifft.
> 
> Gilt das dann auch für "ich denke", "ich vermute" und ähnliche Verben?




Aus: Der Duden, 6. Aufl. 2007 (sinngemäß)

"Die wichtigsten Zweifelsfälle bei der indirekten Rede betreffen den Gebrauch des Konjunktivs in den abhängigen Sätzen; bei den Verben, von denen solche Sätze abhängig sind, hat man dabei drei Klassen zu unterscheiden: *Die erste Verbklasse verlangt nur Sätze im Indikativ, z. B. sie weiß, dass sie verliert (nicht: verliere)*; er vergisst, wo der Schlüssel liegt (nicht: liege); *bei der zweiten Klasse von Verben kann sowohl der Indikativ als auch der Konjunktiv verwendet werden, z. B. Sie behauptete, dass es regnet / regne. Er glaubt, dass sie bleiben will / wolle;* bei der dritten Klasse von Verben drückt der Sprecher mit dem Indikativ aus, dass er die indirekte Rede (den abhängigen Satz) als wahr ansieht: Sie berichtet, dass es geregnet hat; er teilt mit, dass Italien gewonnen hat. Mit Verwendung des Konjunktivs lässt der Sprecher offen, ob er die indirekte Rede für wahr hält oder nicht: Sie berichtet, dass es geregnet habe; er teilt mit, dass Italien gewonnen habe. 
Da die Formen des Konjunktivs im gegenwärtigen Deutsch teilweise von denen des Indikativs nicht zu unterscheiden und von einigen Verben schwer zu bilden sind, haben Regeln zum Gebrauch des Konjunktivs ihren guten Sinn: Sie betreffen in erster Linie die Frage, welche Konjunktivformen verwendet werden - gesetzt den Fall, es wird überhaupt ein Konjunktiv verwendet."

Demzufolge nehme ich an, dass "denken" und "vermuten" zur "zweiten Klassen" von Verben gehören, bei denen sowohl der Indik. als auch der Konj. verwendet werden kann, wie oben im Beispiel von "glauben" dargestellt. Nicht aber bei "wissen", dort wird die Konjunktivform ja explizit verboten.

"Ich denke, er wussste, dass er x wählen a) wird b) werde."

Tja, worauf wirkt sich ein etwaiger Konjunktiv aus: auf "wusste" oder auf "wählen wird" oder gar auf beides? Ich vermute, nur auf "er wusste" (also "er wüsste, würde wissen, er wisse"), aber dazu würde ich gerne andere Meinungen hören wollen.


----------



## jacquesvd

ablativ said:


> c3
> 
> Fehlerhaft ist der oben genannte Satz sicher nicht, nur sagt er - strenggenommen - etwas anderes aus als "da wusste man, dass eine neue Ära angefangen *hat*". *Allerdings hat das nichts mit der "consecutio temporum" zu tun*, denn die gibt es im Deutschen nicht in der Art, wie es sie in manchen anderen Sprachen gibt. (Ich weiß, dass man hier im Forum gelegentlich anderer Ansicht ist)
> 
> *Ad "hat"*: Hier stehen Haupt- und Nebensatz auf der (gedachten) Zeitachse dem Ausgangspunkt (zeitlich) vorgelagert, und zwar auf gleicher Höhe (Zeitebene). Das heißt, zu dem Zeitpunkt, als diese neue Ära einsetzte, wusste auch schon jeder über sie Bescheid.
> 
> Also: Hauptsatz *und* Nebensatz ---Ausgangszustand <--- Zeitachse
> 
> *Ad "hatte"*: Hier steht der Nebensatz auf dieser Zeitachse noch vor dem Hauptsatz, der seinerseits aber auch vor dem Ausgangszustand steht.
> 
> Also: Nebensatz ---Hauptsatz ---Ausgangszustand <--- Zeitachse
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: Als man "es" schließlich und endlich wusste, war diese neue Ära bereits seit einiger Zeit in Gang. Und so war es ja faktisch auch, deshalb drückt sich hier der Historiker sprachlich genauer aus als die Zeitzeugen.


 
Herzlichen Dank: In bezug auf dieses Beispiel habe ich Ihre subtile Differenzierung zwischen 'hatte' und 'hat' verstanden. jetzt versuche ich sie auf 'Da sahen wir die ersten Schüsse auf die Post und uns war sofort klar, dass die Polen sich verteidigen".

Man erzählt also etwas, das in der Vergangenheit stattgefunden hat und vollends beendet ist und weil es keinen weiteren direkten Bezug zur Gegenwart hat, wählt der Sprecher das Präteritum (sahen, war klar); die Tatsache, dass die Polen sich verteidigen findet aber zum selben Zeitpunkt statt, nämlich auch in diesem 70 Jahre zurückliegenden Moment: es gibt da keine Vorverlagerung und auch keine Nachverlagerung: dieses Verteidigen geschieht zum selben Zeitpunkt des Sehens und zwar ohne den geringsten Zweifel denn man sieht das Polnische Gegenfeuer, dass inzwischen aber auch schon längst aufgehört hat. Ein Konjunktiv passt hier also m.E. nicht.  Die Verwendung des Indikativs ist hier somit nicht das Problem aber wieso können  'sahen' und 'war klar' im Präteritum stehen und 'sich verteidigen' im Präsenz?


----------



## ablativ

jacquesvd said:


> jetzt versuche ich sie auf 'Da sahen wir die ersten Schüsse auf die Post und uns war sofort klar, dass die Polen sich verteidigen".



Erzählungen können in Gänze statt im Präteritum im Präsens verfasst werden, auch wenn sie sich in der Vergangenheit ereignet haben.

Es ist aber auch zulässig, dass man bei einer im Präteritum verfassten Erzählung beim Höhepunkt ins Präteritum wechselt. Das wirkt lebendig, anschaulich und nah.

Bsp.: Heimlich *schlich* ich eines Nachts zu meiner Freundin in ihr Zimmer. Doch das *sollte* nicht gut gehen. Ich *musste* niesen. Die Tür des Schlafzimmers meines Vaters *öffnete* sich, und ich *sehe* mit Schrecken, wie er wie ein Gespenst vor mit *steht*. Ich *rannte* sofort zurück in mein Zimmer.

Auf die Angriffssituation in Polen bezogen, kann man sagen, die Leute sahen etwas, was zu diesem (in der Vergangenheit liegenden) Zeitpunkt für sie eine gegenwärtige und momentan existierende reale Situation war: Die Polen verteidigen sich.

Im Deutschen geht das, weil es keine Consecutio Temporum gibt. In manchen anderen Sprachen wäre das unvorstellbar.


----------



## jacquesvd

ablativ said:


> Erzählungen können in Gänze statt im Präteritum im Präsens verfasst werden, auch wenn sie sich in der Vergangenheit ereignet haben.
> 
> Es ist aber auch zulässig, dass man bei einer im Präteritum verfassten Erzählung beim Höhepunkt ins Präteritum wechselt. Das wirkt lebendig, anschaulich und nah.
> 
> Bsp.: Heimlich *schlich* ich eines Nachts zu meiner Freundin in ihr Zimmer. Doch das *sollte* nicht gut gehen. Ich *musste* niesen. Die Tür des Schlafzimmers meines Vaters *öffnete* sich, und ich *sehe* mit Schrecken, wie er wie ein Gespenst vor mit *steht*. Ich *rannte* sofort zurück in mein Zimmer.
> 
> Auf die Angriffssituation in Polen bezogen, kann man sagen, die Leute sahen etwas, was zu diesem (in der Vergangenheit liegenden) Zeitpunkt für sie eine gegenwärtige und momentan existierende reale Situation war: Die Polen verteidigen sich.
> 
> Im Deutschen geht das, weil es keine Consecutio Temporum gibt. In manchen anderen Sprachen wäre das unvorstellbar.


 
Danke sehr für diese neue Erörterung: ich hoffe, dass ich Sie hiermit nicht allzusehr belästige. Zur Sache: ich weiß, dass ein Präsenz eingefügt werden kann um den Höhepunkt der Erzählung prangender, bzw lebendiger zu machen, aber hier sah ich den Höhepunkt nicht: es wird hin und wieder geschossen; einer sieht es und beschreibt es und, ja, jetzt wo ich es schreibe sehe ich, dass er das Gegenfeuer der Polen vielleicht nicht erwartet hatte und nun ein bisschen erschrocken feststellt, dass es diese Verteidigung doch gibt


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich behaupte mal, es handelt sich hier um verschiedene Funktionen des Präsens in der Vergangenheit: historisches und szenisches Präsens. Siehe auch hier.


----------

